# Any opinions on pricing this lot?



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I, like all the other Jack MeHoffs on this thread, are asking for opinions.

I am meeting with the property representative tomorrow morning to discuss when, where and other details regarding the property.

I figured I would post a picture up for some people to get an idea of what it looks like and shoot me some ideas. I am primarily residential...I do have a couple of small parking lots...but nothing this big.

I figured 1 - 1 1/2 hours of plowing. 
What do you think of $250 per push for 2" to 6" and $325 from 6" - 10" and so on. 
Does this sound feasable? Too much or not enough? 
No salt. No shoveling. Simply pushing snow out of the way.










Thanks a lot for any advice.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

where u from?. NICE SIZE JOB LET ME KNOW IF YA NEED ANY HELP. TOM [email protected]


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

not enough not to do a good job like u should


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

With a 1996 1500 Chevy with a 7'6" Plow that is going to take you way longer than you think, and in a big storm, you won't be able to handle it. If you get a foot of snow you will literally be there for the day. And boy will they be mad when those semi's are stuck in the lot. Honestly I wouldn't do it unless you get something bigger. Like a loader. I wouldn't do it with my Dodge Diesel w 9'2" V Plow.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

like already said, that lot is too big for a 7.5' plow. for a 2 to 4 inch storm you will be there for 4 hours. don't bid it unless you have another truck. trucks get stuck real easy and believe me they will not be happy. find a sub to help you and then you will be fine.im in cleveland, give me a call if you need help or I got a buddy that can help.4192900230 cell. good lucky.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

That's a big lot. I'd bet 2 to 3 hours 2-6".

and there are always going to be semi's in the way, right?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

one hour....my rear end.

3-4 on that for a good job...you have a 7.6 blade with no wings...


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I figured (Before meeting with the property owner) that I would've subbed out the property to a guy with a bigger truck and a spreader. Maybe two trucks.

But now, after meeting with him, the job details were cut in half.

Here is an updated picture of the property and the area within the blue lines are what needs to be tooken care of. I believe my 7'6" can take care of it now especially since he states that he only needs a ''two car lane path'' pushed around the building. 
Only half of the building is being occupied currently and thats why the garage doors that are marked need cleared.

I'm so swamped as it is, fortunately this property is right down the street from my house that I can take care of it myself.

Thanks guys for all your replies already...


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think the owner will regret only plowing some of it. to try and save money. and your 2 lane path will get smaller and smaller with ice bankins that u can't move. the poor drivers aren't going to be happy when they don't have enough room to turn or back up properly and there are people parked in the way cause there's no room. but the way it's set up now maybe 1 1/2 - 2 hours 225-275$ a push hopefully people aren't parked in your way too. it's gonna get tight . just make sure u don't sell yourself short sounds like your owner is trying hard to save a dollar. Tom gl


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree Gov.
*********. If you catch my drift. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree, the lane path is a terrible idea.
Where do you stack the snow?
In the middle of the lot?
It will be an icy snowpacked mess.


You back drag out the loading docks, then you turn around and push it to where????

makes no sense.
You can certainly cut out some of the lot, but what you have drawn won't work over a long winter. 

I do agree though that what you have drawn in blue is probably about an hour's work.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

The owner said against any part of the property that seams feasable. <did I spell that right? But when I am clearing the path, he is going to have to deal with there being a snow pile that runs on both sides of the path that will probabley be a hassle having to drive over in case a truck does need to come through. That's what he said and thats what I will give him...you know how these people are...cheap and stubborn. I'm submitting $265, no salt, cleared where the blue lines are. Cleared by 6:30AM. 

I guess I can clear a path about 2 1/2 - 3 car widths wide the first couple of times so that I have a good base to continue to plow. 

The lot is only being used by only domestic vehicles. 
The docks are not to be plowed. Just in front of the garage doors.


----------

